# First reflection points



## Chipbyrd (May 26, 2012)

I plan to use OC 703 2". I have heard it is good to have it 3-4" from the wall. That's too far in my room. I could put about 1.5" between the panel and wall. Is that even worth it? Also, with these considerations, would it be a notable improvement to use OC 705? 

Also, I am going to treat the first reflection points on the ceiling. Do different rules apply?

FWIW, I have 24" superchunks in the corners.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

1.5" will certainly still help. With 2" material, you wouldn't go more than 2" away anyway. Now with a 4" panel, yes, you can go up to 4" away.

On the ceiling, the same rules apply. If you can go thicker, go for it.

Bryan


----------



## Chipbyrd (May 26, 2012)

It will be tough to go thicker on the ceiling, would using 705 instead of 703 yield significant improvement?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

705 won't give you any benefit and actually for shallow reflections won't work as well as 703. 

Bryan


----------



## Chipbyrd (May 26, 2012)

Thanks. That's what I needed to know.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd like to see pics of your project


----------



## Chipbyrd (May 26, 2012)

I should be able to post some this week.


----------

